# Good Dubbed Anime



## Danny600kill (Oct 11, 2011)

I'm looking for a anime to watch and for some reason I want a change so I want to watch something in English  Yes everyone knows subbed is better but for once I want to know what there saying by listening not reading 

I have watched Dragon Ball, Dragon Ball Z and recently the first few episodes of DBZ Kai ( Only the uncut,uncensored version ) so any other suggestions would be appreciated 

Oh and if possible could you give me a brief summary of what the anime is about  thanks guys


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 11, 2011)

Darker Than Black had good English subs, I watched the first season in English and the second one in Japanese (no English dubs available) and they were both equally good in terms of voice acting (although I prefer the English).

That's about it, I think it's better to find a good anime and then worry about dubs than find a good dubbed anime and worry about whether it's actually good or not.


----------



## prowler (Oct 11, 2011)

Baccano
- My all time favourite, it's about a group of people that are connected somehow. I can't really say much without spoiling (and it's been ages since I've watched it) but it's a mix between humor, gore and mystery... on a train.

Full Metal Alchemist Brotherhood
- I haven't finished watching, I've only barely started watching (up to episode 13) since I haven't bought the next set of DVDs.

Eden of the East
- A guy wakes up in Washington, with a gun and a phone, naked and can't remember anything. Following some events he finds out his phone has access to a person called Juiz who will do anything he says (literally). There are only 13 episodes and two movies. I've yet to watch the movies since I haven't bought them yet but I recommend the anime any time!

and generally anything by Funimation is a good dub.


----------



## BrightNeko (Oct 11, 2011)

Baccano - http://anidb.net/perl-bin/animedb.pl?show=anime&aid=4897
Outlaw star - http://anidb.net/perl-bin/animedb.pl?show=anime&aid=171
yu yu hakusho - http://anidb.net/perl-bin/animedb.pl?show=anime&aid=312
Angel beats - http://anidb.net/perl-bin/animedb.pl?show=anime&aid=6564
mushishi - http://anidb.net/perl-bin/animedb.pl?show=anime&aid=3433
trigun - http://anidb.net/perl-bin/animedb.pl?show=anime&aid=53
Welcome to the NHK - http://anidb.net/perl-bin/animedb.pl?show=anime&aid=4121


----------



## TheDarkSeed (Oct 11, 2011)

I believe Durarara has completed its dubbed season.


----------



## prowler (Oct 11, 2011)

TheDarkSeed said:


> I believe Durarara has completed its dubbed season.


Not out in UK (yet) if Danny wants to buy his animu.

All UK has of Durarara is subbed only DVDs (the cases are the only good thing about them) which have sloppy subs and poor PAL conversion until we get the dub version.


----------



## pokefloote (Oct 11, 2011)

Soul Eater! I'm only 12 episodes in (out of 51) but I like it.

Basically, there are people that are "weapons", and "meisters" are people that control them. They work together as partners to stop evil humans from devouring souls and turning into "kishin" (an evil spirit). Also, a weapon that eats 99 kishin egg souls and 1 witch soul gets to become a weapon for "Death" himself, so that's another little thing they are trying to accomplish. There's a lot of common names being used in this series, like Medusa, Ragnarok, Death, Masamune, but it's pretty cool.

Not for everyone though.


----------



## HaniKazmi (Oct 11, 2011)

Death note and code geass, although you've probably already watched them
Darker than black was also good, and highshool of the dead is serviceable.


----------



## Midna (Oct 11, 2011)

I have tried to watch a number of different anime dubbed.

I've hated every one of them.

There has been one single anime dub that hasn't made me want to tear my hair, and that was Fullmetal Alchemist: Brotherhood. Even that wasn't perfect, Edward was obnoxious at times, but most of the voices were _damn_ perfect. Better than their Japanese counterparts even. It's a great series too. Give it a look.

Oh yeah, and a summary. It's about two kids, Edward and Alphonse Elric. They're both alchemists, which in this series might as well be magicians.


----------



## Oveneise (Oct 11, 2011)

Midna said:


> I have tried to watch a number of different anime dubbed.
> 
> I've hated every one of them.


Same here.
However, I personally thought the Cowboy Bebop dub was at the very least decent.


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Oct 12, 2011)

Samurai X (Rurouni Kenshin: The Wandering Samurai)


----------



## ShadowNeko003 (Oct 12, 2011)

Trigun. Five words: Deep Space Future Planet Gun Action.

It's about a guy, Vash the Stampede.  He has a bounty of 60 billion double dollars (the currency.)  He is classified as a humaniod typhoon, which is why he has a huge bounty on him.


----------



## Fudge (Oct 12, 2011)

Elfen Lied was really good, also FMA Brotherhood like prowler said.


----------



## Exkorath (Oct 12, 2011)

fullmetal alchemist, fullmetal alchemist brotherhood, bleach, soul eater, death note, naruto, and naruto shipudden are all awesome animes. I have watched all of them and  have to say i love them all.  I really don't feel like describing all of those cuz that would be a pain.



Note: fullmetal alchemist is the tv show and fullmetal alchemist: Brotherhood is based on the manga. Naruto shipudden is a continuation of naruto.


----------



## Midna (Oct 12, 2011)

Exkorath said:


> fullmetal alchemist, fullmetal alchemist brotherhood, bleach, soul eater, death note, naruto, and naruto shipudden are all awesome animes. I have watched all of them and  have to say i love them all.  I really don't feel like describing all of those cuz that would be a pain.
> 
> 
> 
> Note: fullmetal alchemist is the tv show and fullmetal alchemist: Brotherhood is based on the manga. Naruto shipudden is a continuation of naruto.


Let me elaborate. Fullmetal Alchemist is the first anime adaptation of the manga of the same name. However, it started too early, and quickly caught up with the manga in terms of plot. Instead of taking a hiatus to let the manga get them more material to use, they just made up the story for the rest of the series. Let me tell you, it's weird as shit.

Fullmetal Alchemist: Brotherhood was a more recent adaptation that set out to correct the flaws of the original. Brotherhood followed the original story to the letter, and the animation quality was far superior. I would highly recommend Brotherhood over the original. Less weird and disturbing plotlines, far more closure, and all around more well done.

They both have excellent dubs, and most of the characters between them are voiced by the same people.


----------



## Exkorath (Oct 12, 2011)

Midna said:


> Exkorath said:
> 
> 
> > fullmetal alchemist, fullmetal alchemist brotherhood, bleach, soul eater, death note, naruto, and naruto shipudden are all awesome animes. I have watched all of them and  have to say i love them all.  I really don't feel like describing all of those cuz that would be a pain.
> ...


Exactly, i just didn't feel like explaining that.


----------



## Arnold Schwarzen (Oct 12, 2011)

*Guyver: The Bioboosted Armor (2005)* - My Personal Favorite

"A test type Zoanoid, disguised as a normal man, escapes from an organization called the Chronos Corporation with a bag containing three items called the Guyver Units. Chronos soldiers attempt to recover the units from the test-type but are unsuccessful; the test-type was discovered with a grenade in his possession and used the grenade, killing himself and scattering the Guyver Units around the area. Meanwhile, one of the lost Guyver Units lands near two young high school students, Shō Fukamachi and Tetsurō Segawa. Curious as to what the unit is, Shō accidentally activates the unit which then merges with him, becoming "Guyver I." Now, Shō must fight for his life against Zoanoids sent by the evil Chronos Corporation, sometimes going to extremes in order to recover the three Guyver Units."

*Devil May Cry*

"Devil May Cry follows the adventures of the demon hunter Dante who himself is half demon and half human. Dante is hired through his own business named "Devil May Cry". The characters are based off of the popular capcom playstation 2 games"

*Fatal Fury*

"In Southtown, young Terry and Andy Bogard are out with their master, Tung Fu Rue and their father, Jeff Bogard. Jeff is distracted by a group of poor children who beg him for money and a pretty, young flower girl as part of an attempt on his life by four attackers, one of whom succeeds in stabbing him. He is then confronted by his old rival Geese Howard, and dies of his wounds. In front of his grave, Tung makes the boys promise that in ten years they will reunite as much stronger men to punish Geese."

*Death Note*

"Yagami Light is an intelligent young adult who resents crime and corruption in the world. His life undergoes a drastic change when he discovers the Death Note, a notebook that contains five written instructions"


----------



## Edgedancer (Oct 12, 2011)

I am much the same as you TC. I prefer dub over sub 9 times out of 10. Some good ones are Gurreen Laggan, Death Note and Zoids. That said, I dont have very high standards so feel free to take my opinion with a grain of salt.


----------



## Midna (Oct 12, 2011)

Edgedancer said:


> I am much the same as you TC. I prefer dub over sub 9 times out of 10. Some good ones are Gurreen Laggan, Death Note and Zoids. That said, I dont have very high standards so feel free to take my opinion with a grain of salt.


>Gurren Lagann's dub
I'm so sorry.


----------



## Sloshy (Oct 12, 2011)

I don't get why some people like subbed over dubbed. Unless the translations are totally different when comparing them, it really doesn't make a positive difference at all and it only makes it harder to enjoy the show by making you look at the bottom of the screen the whole time. Now, if this is a 4kids dub where they change EVERYTHING, then subbed is always better. Anyways...

*Cowboy Bebop*
This is one of the most critically acclaimed anime of all time, and for a good reason. The acting in the dub is spectacular, the writing is intelligent and mature, and the soundtrack is really great. It also had one of the most memorable endings I've ever seen in an anime... That's saying a lot. This show is basically a space western, but every episode is just so different from the last that it really stands out. It's only 26 episodes as well so you don't have to dedicate a lot of time to it.

*Neon Genesis Evangelion*
There are a few characters in the dub that sound awful (mostly the secondary characters that don't matter at all), but all of the main characters, especially by the end of the series, do a fantastic job. The series is basically a hyper-symbolic, post-apocalyptic mecha anime involving depressed teenagers. It's pretty confusing at times, but it all comes together in the end (especially the movie End of Evangelion). You can also watch the movie adaptations of the series which were made with recent animation technology (and thus look incredible), Evangelion 1.11 and 2.22. The movies branch away from the main series and have a different storyline but they're both very good. The original, though, is a classic and is highly praised by both western and eastern critics.

*Fullmetal Alchemist: Brotherhood*
Do *not* watch the original: Brotherhood is basically a more accurate version of the original anime (as in, much, much closer to the manga) with better animation and story. It's a very new anime and the most recent volume of it just came out on DVD a couple of months ago, and the first 3 volumes are on Netflix to watch instantly. It's very, very good and the characters are very well-developed and thought out. There is at least one major plot twist in every episode so it always keeps you on your toes. The music is also very good as well.

*Gundam SEED*
This is the first anime I really watched from beginning to end and it was a landmark for its time. The animation is pretty outdated now and it looks cheap at parts, but the story is very well done and the drama only increases with each episode.

*Gundam 00*
This is another very recent anime. Contrary to the name, the only relation this has to SEED above is that the characters pilot giant robots. This version of the show, in the first season, has a slow-ish start but by the end it becomes so incredibly dramatic and intense that it's really worth watching to get there. Watch this in HD if you can because the animation is amazing at times. The second season, though, isn't quite as great as the first but both are definitely worth watching.

*FLCL*
From the studio that made Neon Genesis Evangelion comes the weirdest and most deep anime I've ever watched. At 6 episodes long it doesn't take a lot to get through, but you'll want to watch it at least twice to get the full picture of it all. The entire anime is basically one really, really drugged-up metaphor for puberty and growing up to become more mature. Sure, some things are just silly gags with no deep meaning, but if you pay really close attention you'll see some striking details. The soundtrack is also incredible on this one and I'd suggest getting it even if you don't watch the series. This series is also on Netflix in its entirety.

*Sgt. Frog*
Another series on Netflix is Sgt. Frog, basically a comedy which is sorta like Invader Zim in presence (alien comes to earth and absolutely fails at taking it over), but about cute frogs. It's absolutely laugh-out-loud hilarious at times and it makes a lot of pop culture references (the main character is obsessed with Gundam models, for example). Give this one a shot if you have the time, you won't regret it.

*ANY FILMS BY STUDIO GHIBLI*
Princess Mononoke, Spirited Away, Ponyo (to a lesser extent), Whisper of the Heart, My Neighbor Totoro, Howl's Moving Castle, Castle in the Sky, Nausicaa: Valley of the Wind, etc. Watch all of these; they're some of the best animated films ever made, including western animation.

*Gurren Lagann*
This one, I'm honestly a little mixed about. It's a very good show with great animation, characters, plot, and music (and it's made by the studio that made Eva and FLCL), but it has much too much fanservice to make it a really good choice. If you don't mind lots of random T&A and an entire episode dedicated to going to a bath house with little to no story development, then you'll like this one. The opening theme is great, as well as the second-half ending theme.

I hope this is a great list to get you started! 

EDIT:

*Code Geass*
Made by the same studio as Gundam, Sgt. Frog and Bebop, Code Geass is a psychological drama that really makes you think. The main character has an ability to make anybody do what he wants them to do, but it only works once. This causes some complications, to say the least, as he tries to start a rebellion against the government. This has some T&A in it like Gurren Lagann, but not quite as much of it. It's actually very intelligent and has some really, really great plot twists in the end of the first season. I haven't seen the second season, but from what I hear it's not nearly as great as the first, like with Gundam 00.


----------



## RikuCrafter (Oct 12, 2011)

Death Note has the best dub I've ever seen. Pokemon is okay, but the anime is pretty bad now (Pokemon is one of those watch dub only anime)


----------



## Midna (Oct 12, 2011)

Sloshy, perhaps you and others are capable of hearing your anime characters in badly acted, badly translated, badly romanized English without tearing out your hair. For me, it utterly kills all enjoyment of the show. It's not about what they changed, usually. It's about how god damned jarring the voices are. I can't even express what went through my head as I tried to watch the dub for Gurren Lagann. The horror.

I guess dubs are for people who can't read and watch at the same time?


----------



## Arnold Schwarzen (Oct 12, 2011)

It's anotha troooooooooooooollll dick! I happen to prefer dubs and I've seen what I believe to be some damn good ones. Not every single character's voices are perfect but I see most of them are well done in the ones I like. Some of the dialogue is altered for the better too sometimes.


----------



## Edgedancer (Oct 12, 2011)

Midna said:


> Edgedancer said:
> 
> 
> > I am much the same as you TC. I prefer dub over sub 9 times out of 10. Some good ones are Gurreen Laggan, Death Note and Zoids. That said, I dont have very high standards so feel free to take my opinion with a grain of salt.
> ...


I guess thats what I get for not checking to make sure I spell it right. Haha. Unless I am totally missing the point you were trying to make...


----------



## Midna (Oct 12, 2011)

Edgedancer said:


> Midna said:
> 
> 
> > Edgedancer said:
> ...


No. I watched Gurren Lagann in Japanese. It was the epitome of manly epicness.

I tried to watch it in English. Every awesome moment felt absolutely off. Nothing had the same meaning. Kamina didn't even sound manly. Viral went fro being an intimidating badass to being a flamboyant, arrogant prick who couldn't back up his words.

In short, I can't be sure the bros who watched it in this language really got the full effect of that show. Maybe I'm just picky and intolerant, and normal people can actually get away with watching this stuff.


----------



## Edgedancer (Oct 12, 2011)

Midna said:


> Edgedancer said:
> 
> 
> > I guess thats what I get for not checking to make sure I spell it right. Haha. Unless I am totally missing the point you were trying to make...
> ...


Fair enough. To be honest, I dont follow any anime a hell of a lot, so I am sure that the moments were lost to me simply not paying enough attention. I can understand you though, since 99% of the time, everything is better in its original language. If I invested more time into it, I am sure I would have the same opinion as well and investigate the sub versions. But as background noise or simple entertainment, I dont believe that I heed to go that far. At least with english voices, I dont have to watch the screen all the time and can do other stuff while stick picking up the vague overarching story.


----------



## mameks (Oct 12, 2011)

There's no such thing as a good dubbed anime.
You have to watch them in their original language to experience them as they should be.
Jesus, some people are so ignorant some times.


In seriousness though, Death Note's dub is really good. Light's voice can be a little annoying, but it's a seriously good dub.
Gurren Lagann's dub's not bad, although Simon's voice goes weird occasionally 
The Melancholy of Haruhi Suzumiya has pretty decent dubs, and is worth it 
And Evangelion's dubs are good too. Shinji's annoying no matter what language you hear him in


----------



## Panzer Tacticer (Oct 12, 2011)

You COULD at least go a bit out of your way to describe what floats your boat eh.

Lets see, good dubbed anime, an entirely subjective concept. Just because I like it doesn't mean you will.

You mention 3 flavours of Dragonball, and we are supposed to conclude you have only seen THAT in dub?

I could mention 100 shows with zero effort since 1990 easily.

But how the heck would we know if you liked Sailor Moon? I did. I also liked Ranma.
Azumnaga Daioh is one of the funniest shows out there. But there are no mechs or buff guys beating the snot out of each other.
Bleach is good, lots of guys beating the snot out of each other.
Noir is good if you like girls with guns.
Rune Soldier is great if you like a D&D like show with a sense of humour although nothing beats Slayers.
Blue Gender was a cool scifi without the warm fuzzy happy happy angle. But Nadesico is a great scifi if you want the humour with the serious.
I could name you a countless list of anime shows involving school girls or just plenty of reasons why school girls end up in the show one way or the other.
If you haven't seen Tenchi Muyo, you haven't seen the show that gave us the harem anime syndrome (supposedly).
Bubblegum Crisis 2040 for serious cyber punk.
And scores of shows that are fun, but do tend to revolve around a lot of girls showing off a lot of skin.


----------



## prowler (Oct 12, 2011)

Panzer Tacticer said:


> Azumnaga Daioh is one of the funniest shows out there.


Erryday Life > Azumanga Daioh.
4koma of Azumanga is much better.


----------



## Midna (Oct 12, 2011)

shlong said:


> There's no such thing as a good dubbed anime.
> You have to watch them in their original language to experience them as they should be.
> Jesus, some people are so ignorant some times.
> 
> ...


I genuinely enjoyed FMA's dub. It was extremely well done, and all of the voices really fit the characters. Especially the Fuhrer. He really wasn't the same in Japanese.

But we're rarely so lucky with dubs


----------



## mameks (Oct 12, 2011)

Ooo shit, forgot about FMA's dub.
One of them (FMA or FMA:Brotherhood) had dubs seriously sucked, but I can't remember which.


----------



## prowler (Oct 12, 2011)

Midna said:


> I genuinely enjoyed FMA's dub. It was extremely well done, and all of the voices really fit the characters. Especially the Fuhrer. He really wasn't the same in Japanese.
> 
> But we're rarely so lucky with dubs


Have you watched Baccano?
The VAs did a good job, especially Issac and Miria, it's probably better than the Japanese VA.

EDIT: But I'll say it again, Funimations dubs aren't _that bad._


----------



## Sloshy (Oct 12, 2011)

Midna said:


> Sloshy, perhaps you and others are capable of hearing your anime characters in badly acted, badly translated, badly romanized English without tearing out your hair. For me, it utterly kills all enjoyment of the show. It's not about what they changed, usually. It's about how god damned jarring the voices are. I can't even express what went through my head as I tried to watch the dub for Gurren Lagann. The horror.
> 
> I guess dubs are for people who can't read and watch at the same time?


Well excuse me for enjoying something that you didn't 

The way I see it, unless you speak fluent Japanese and understand Japanese culture very, very well, watching them subbed over dubbed is pretty pointless. Besides, there are just as many bad Japanese voice actors as there are American ones. If I'm not mistaken, for some Anime, the western voices are considered somewhat better than the eastern ones (like Lelouch in Code Geass). It all depends on the show of course.

Also, I haven't found a single badly-translated anime besides maybe the 4kids ones. If you can point to more specific examples of "good" anime with bad English dubs, I'd love to hear it.


----------



## mameks (Oct 12, 2011)

Haters gonna hate
Anyways


Sloshy said:


> If I'm not mistaken, for some Anime, the western voices are considered somewhat better than the eastern ones (like Lelouch in Code Geass).


Lies.


----------



## Sloshy (Oct 12, 2011)

shlong said:


> There's no such thing as a good dubbed anime.
> You have to watch them in their original language to experience them as they should be.
> Jesus, some people are so ignorant some times.
> 
> ...


What's the point in experiencing a show "as it should be" when I know absolutely nothing about the Japanese language? I don't see how it's ignorant to prefer a show being dubbed in the language you know best. Some dubs are very well done and sometimes are done better than the original Japanese dubs (you can't pretend like every Japanese voice actor is perfect, after all).

Also I completely forgot about Haruhi! I'm such a huge Haruhi fan. I have all of the English light novels released so far and I've watched the entire dubbed anime. They did a very good job and it's already considered a classic even though it's pretty young.

As for Shinji... Well, I think being annoying at times is part of his character  the voice actors seem to capture his emotions pretty well.


----------



## alidsl (Oct 12, 2011)

Sloshy said:


> shlong said:
> 
> 
> > There's no such thing as a good dubbed anime.
> ...


You should learn Japanese to get the full experience


----------



## Sloshy (Oct 12, 2011)

alidsl said:


> You should learn Japanese to get the full experience


There's the problem. A good majority of the people who want to enjoy anime (as in, they don't live in Japan) are people that don't really care if it's anime or not and just care if it's a good show. Thus, they don't really care about learning Japanese and just want a show that's well-written, well-acted, and overall well-made. If that takes translating that show and getting foreign voice actors which may or may not be better than the original Japanese ones, then so be it. Besides, I don't even know what a good or bad Japanese voice actor sounds like  so if I listened to the original voice actors, I wouldn't even know if they sounded good because I'm not fluent in Japanese. I'd just assume they sounded good simply because they sound foreign.

If you know fluent Japanese and know the culture well, then by all means watch them in the original language. People like me and the original poster of this topic don't want to have to learn about another culture just to appreciate a show and just want it conveniently packaged in the language we already know. There are bad dubs and there are good dubs, of course, but most of the good anime being published in the west today have very serviceable dubs at the very least, and that's what matters.


----------



## alidsl (Oct 12, 2011)

Sloshy said:


> alidsl said:
> 
> 
> > You should learn Japanese to get the full experience
> ...


Well if you enjoy anime so much you should use it to improve your Japanese learning


----------



## pokefloote (Oct 12, 2011)

Or we could do what OP asked and list which dubs we like and not argue sub vs dub.


----------



## alidsl (Oct 12, 2011)

Alex_32571 said:


> Or we could do what OP asked and list which dubs we like and not argue sub vs dub.


I actually don't use subs, I watch my anime in Japanese with no subs, the way you're supposed to


----------



## pokefloote (Oct 12, 2011)

alidsl said:


> Alex_32571 said:
> 
> 
> > Or we could do what OP asked and list which dubs we like and not argue sub vs dub.
> ...


Neat.


----------



## mameks (Oct 12, 2011)

Alex_32571 said:


> Or we could do what OP asked and list which dubs we like and not argue sub vs dub.


No, it's much more important to get people to convert to the True Anime Fandom.


----------



## prowler (Oct 12, 2011)

Elitism much (or you just probably trolling like shlong said in the shoutbox), if I watch a cartoon once on a Saturday morning and it's originally from France, does this mean I have to stop what I'm doing and learn French before watching it again to get the full experience?


----------



## alidsl (Oct 12, 2011)

shlong said:


> Alex_32571 said:
> 
> 
> > Or we could do what OP asked and list which dubs we like and not argue sub vs dub.
> ...


Exactly, and I stand by my point that watching dubbed and subbed anime ruins it and makes it rubbish + unenjoyable

@Prowler: yes, or else don't watch the cartoon


----------



## Daidude (Oct 12, 2011)

One Piece until about episode 180


----------



## Sloshy (Oct 12, 2011)

Daidude said:


> One Piece until about episode 180


What happens at 180? Filler?

And which dub exactly do you mean, 4kids or Funimation? The 4kids dub was heavily edited for content in the west, but Funimation's dub is unedited if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## bialy_gibson (Oct 13, 2011)

*Speed Grapher* - has one of the best english dubs i know (note that I'm not native speaker), although i don't know if it hits your preferences.


----------



## Hells Malice (Oct 14, 2011)

Hm. Gonna go down my folder.

Angel Beats (I liked it, anyway)
Chobits
Darker than BLACK
Eden of the East
Fate/stay night
Kanon
Negima (Yes even Negi, he just takes some getting used to)
Pani Poni Dash
Phantom
Shakugan No Shana (it's good, but unfortunately season 2 isn't even dubbed and the subs don't call things by the same name. Drove me nuts)
Shuffle!
Strawberry Marshmallow
The Melancholy of Haruhi Suzumiya
Utawarerumono


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 14, 2011)

Sloshy said:


> What happens at 180? Filler?
> 
> And which dub exactly do you mean, 4kids or Funimation? The 4kids dub was heavily edited for content in the west, but Funimation's dub is unedited if I'm not mistaken.




The 4Kids dub truncated the first season by getting rid of several episodes, on top of that, they chose horrible voice actors. Sanji sounds like someone who's had several heavy blows to the head (brain dead). Yeah, 4Kids can' dub worth crap and often resort to unnecessary censorship. That is the primary reason why I refuse to watch any dubbed anime at all; since I speak and understand Japanese fairly well, I watch the originals (usually fansubs). Generally, they take voice acting more seriously over there in Japan, but over here in the US, they just hire random people to do the voice acting. Worst dubs I've had the misfortune of watching are Pokemon (first two seasons) Kirby: Right back at ya! Digimon (it doesn't help that three seasons used the _*SAME BLOODY OPENING SONG*_), oh, and did I mention Sonic X? I mean, seriously, they really need to put more effort into voice acting in the US. 

The only notable exceptions are (in my opinion) are ones dubbed by Studio Ghibli/Disney; they hire REAL actors/actresses. I could go on and on complaining how most dubs suck in general. Fansubs are usually have a more accurate translation.


----------



## choconado (Oct 14, 2011)

I don't watch a lot of anime, I stopped being a fanatic when my college friend, a 20 year old man, tried to get me into some shojo show he imported aimed at 10 year old girls.  I knew I was too old to bother after that.

But that doesn't mean I avoid the genre.  If there's something out there people say is "WOW!" worthy, I go for it.  I take what I get regarding voicework as well.   But something has only been touched lightly on here, and that's what the_randomizer just said:  Studio Ghibli/Disney doesn't mess around with their english dubs.  Miyazaki has a contract with Disney that states that they can not cut one frame out of his films, which means they have to be careful when writing the translation, and even more careful casting.  This results in star-studded films, with expertly done Dub-jobs.  Having seen both, I still say that the English dub of "Princess Mononoke" was better than the original Japanese.


----------



## westarrr (Oct 15, 2011)

choconado said:


> I don't watch a lot of anime, I stopped being a fanatic when my college friend, a 20 year old man, tried to get me into some shojo show he imported aimed at 10 year old girls.  I knew I was too old to bother after that.
> 
> But that doesn't mean I avoid the genre.  If there's something out there people say is "WOW!" worthy, I go for it.  I take what I get regarding voicework as well.   But something has only been touched lightly on here, and that's what the_randomizer just said:  Studio Ghibli/Disney doesn't mess around with their english dubs.  Miyazaki has a contract with Disney that states that they can not cut one frame out of his films, which means they have to be careful when writing the translation, and even more careful casting.  This results in star-studded films, with expertly done Dub-jobs.  Having seen both, I still say that the English dub of "Princess Mononoke" was better than the original Japanese.



Amen to that brother


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 15, 2011)

Black Lagoon is a decent show with a dub that's much more enjoyable than watching it subbed.


----------



## mameks (Oct 15, 2011)

flameiguana said:


> Black Lagoon is a decent show with a dub that's much more enjoyable than watching it subbed.


That's true :3
Although the scenes in Japan are funny in both languages :3


----------

